# TNT Garlic Ranch Pretzels



## Ol-blue (Dec 22, 2007)

I have been making this for years, not sure where I got the recipe but it's easy to make and requires no oven. 
Enjoy! Debbie

Garlic Ranch Pretzels







2 bag(s) (16 ounce each) MINI PRETZELS; Or 18 Cups.
3 cup(s) SALTED PEANUTS
1 bottles (12 ounce) ORVILLE REDENBACHER'S POPPING OIL; Or Favorite Popping Oil.
1 package(s) RANCH DRESSING MIX AND SEASONING MIX
1/2 teaspoon(s) GARLIC SALT
1 3/4 teaspoon(s) GARLIC POWDER
_____

Mix oil, dressing mix, garlic salt and garlic powder together in.
large bowl.
Add pretzels and peanuts.
Stir every 15 minutes or so for about 2 hours until all oil is absorbed.
Store in air tight bag.
_____


----------

